# Warning Bike Not Car!!!!!!



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Took a couple of very low m/p shots on Sunday whilst I was scouting around for a location to shoot the bike, these are done with a sony cybershot DSC-P200 set to VGA I think as its samller than the Nikon D80 and wont kill me if I fall off carrying it!!!!

The contrast / levels tweaked in CS3 and a cooling filter applied to the second shot, whatcha think????


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

very nice.... pics and bike.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Very nice   

Whats a cooling filter??


----------



## djohn (Mar 30, 2007)

Like the filter on the second shot, but prefer the background of first shot.


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Really like the first pic!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

First pic has some pretty hefty contrast tweaks so the bike loses some detail (although I am happy with it).

Cooling filter is just a effect in photoshop that mimics a blue tinted filter typically used on a slr lens to "cool down" the light to a "blue" cast like flourescent type lighting but the effect is all digital.

Cant wait to get the D80 revved up and try to get some proper pics!!
You can tell the difference they were both taken on the same alleyway but the top one looks a bit more "summery????"


----------



## Xorro (Jul 12, 2006)

Fab!

I'm jealous I wish I could take great pics. Nice bike too, looks very mean


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dubnut, I think that bike is porn! You need to bring it over to see me!!!

Oh and the photos arent bad either 

Johnny


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Nevermind the photo's, that KTM is pure gorgeousness. Gis a go mister, I've not binned anyone else's bike yet.....


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ha - half the skill is in the photoshop I think but my locations are geting better (or worse!)

Johhny - I will bring the KTM to Clean and Shiny and you and Kev can have a wheely contest along the industrial estate....... we can predial 2 9's on the phone just incase (for Kev of course)

Reg - Its got power delivery like a lightswitch single cylinder, 170 main jet and no top to the airbox, twin Akra's with the bafles out. Have been told the noise somewhat resembles sitting in a tin shed whilst boulders are rolled down the roof. I couldn't tell ya I ride with earplugs in and am pretty Mutt and Jeff - course you can have a go mate!!


----------

